# Restoring Whaler 13



## shoalsgary (11 mo ago)

Hi, I'm John. I've been boating, restoring, building for 66 years and I'm starting my last project - my second Whaler 13. The Whaler is an original design lightweight. I had great results with the first one using a two stroke Yammy 30hp triple. I've got to choose a motor for this one and I'm down to the lightweight two cylinder Yamaha 25 or the Suzuki 25. Either would be PT&T 20" lng shaft, remote steer. What say you?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm prejudiced--go gray! Welcome aboard. Wow, 66 years. That's a lot of glass, resin and sandpaper! Post some pix of the completed project.


----------



## shoalsgary (11 mo ago)

Zika said:


> I'm prejudiced--go gray! Welcome aboard. Post some pix of the completed project.


I'm not prejudiced. I've had excellent servicxe out of both brands. I'm weighing the light weight of the Yamaha against the power and smoothness of the Suzuki. Tough choice!


----------



## EbMaps (11 mo ago)

Neither one is a bad pick in terms of a propulsion. Another decision helper might be the rigging (you mentioned PT&T). If it is a remote config, the controls are a significant cost - though nothing compared to the motor. 

That leaves the dealer(s) - any difference in quality of care/expertise of your dealer for either? The motors are pretty comparable, not so with dealers in many cases. 

My latest 13' Whaler resto was a short transom (put the aluminum diaper in) and it runs a later '90's 4cyl 2 stroke ELPTO Mercury w/remote helm on port. That was a good motor for the era but too heavy at 185#-190# wet. With full fuel the 13' is unable to stay dry with the floor drain plug out - maybe 1/2" of water in the back foot of the cockpit. Good luck!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I had a tiller 15hp 4 stroke zuke on one I just sold. It would plane with 2 adults and 1 12yo.


----------



## EbMaps (11 mo ago)

BassFlats said:


> I had a tiller 15hp 4 stroke zuke on one I just sold. It would plane with 2 adults and 1 12yo.


We skied behind one with a "28" (that probably put out 30+) until someone finally got a job and bought a better ski boat.


----------



## shoalsgary (11 mo ago)

TO BUY A 25 OR 30 TODAY, YOU HAVE TO PAY WHAT A 50-70 COST A YEAR AGO! And a Suzuki 25 is scarce as hen's teeth.


----------



## JWT53 (Dec 7, 2021)

I’ve got the same boat. Remote steering (1972). Repowered it 3 years ago with a new 25 hp, 4 stroke, Yamaha. Just awesome. Great engine. Good luck.


----------



## shoalsgary (11 mo ago)

I would have got the Zuki 30, but couldn't justify the extra thousand. Besides, with the same displacement, they have the same power up to 5500 rpm


----------



## gestes11 (10 mo ago)

Whalers are some of the best boats around to restore


----------

